# young rat making weird crying/panicky sound?



## melissa35246 (Aug 22, 2013)

I just got this rat three days ago. I've noticed that she sometimes makes this noise. It's sort of like a fast breathing with little low squeaks in it. It sounds she's panicking. Judging by her size, I think she's about five weeks old. Do young rats make some sort of crying sound to their mother, or is there something wrong with her? She doesn't make the sound all the time. She will do it at first when I take her out for free-range time for about ten minutes, and sometimes while she's in her cage she will do it for a couple minutes. She seems to be breathing fine and nothing else seems to be a problem. She kind of sounds like a chicken clucking. I can upload a video but someone will have to tell me how to do it. Any suggestions on what it could be is helpful. Thank you.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

She may very well be sick, and it is triggered with stress. Clucking is the sound that worries me.

I have 13 babies and they only whine when upset due to wrestling, grooming, or nursing. It sounds like a puppy whine. My 3 adult rats also don't and haven't cried, and the two were from a breeder when they were young and the other one is older and just rescued from a shelter.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

It could be stress whining, but equally it could be a slight respiratory issue. As you've only had her three days, it's likely she's stressed and nervous and you need to socialise her more. I'd recommend reading and following the "Immersion Training" thread at the top of the Rat Behaviour forum and you should see the stress whining subside as she gets used to you. If it does continue or worsen it's likely it could be a URI caused by the new home stress. We'd need a video really to do anything! It's best if you have a Youtube account to upload it on for us.


----------



## melissa35246 (Aug 22, 2013)

I have a video on my phone, but I don't want to put it on youtube and when I sent it to my email and downloaded it there was no sound -.- But since no one seems to know what exactly it is, I will be making an appointment to take her to the vet and see if there's something wrong. Thanks for your help 

By the way, she isn't too badly socialized. She's a little wiggly but she lets me pet her and pick her up. She doesn't seem to be very timid. But I suppose it could be stress.


----------

